# The Goblin has arrived!



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi everybody! My name is Goblin, friends call me Gobby or Gob. Some of you already know me, although some of them won't admit it. lol Looking forward to
making new friends here. I love to chat and play games....and I love Halloween and horror movies! Looking forward to gettting to know everybody.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome, Goblin!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Goblin!

Did you also create an account "The Goblin" as well?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy Goblin, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Welcome to the forum Goblin!
> 
> Did you also create an account "The Goblin" as well?


:googly: Yes. I did it using another email address I had on yahoo but because I hadn't used it it in so long they canceled it and I couldn't get on to activate the account. Guess I need to get them to delete The Goblin. lol


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

D'oh! No worries  We don't want people getting confused by similar user names.

Now go play some games  We have a large contingent of post whores here and we'd like to see your name added to the list!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Good to have you at Haunt Forum. Mix and mingle nicely with the rest of the inmates


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Boo!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm just taking this opportunity to say hi to my good friend Boggy (don't ask, thats just what I call him, LOL) and to bask in this MOMENT where my post count is larger than his.

He will have like 5,000 by tomorrow, then I can no longer gloat, hahaha.

xoxox Boggy!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, goblin!


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> D'oh! No worries  We don't want people getting confused by similar user names.
> 
> Now go play some games  We have a large contingent of post whores here and we'd like to see your name added to the list!


He'll fit in perfectly!!! LMAO!!

Welcome Goblin!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard Gobby! Come to swoon all the lovely ladies?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Come in and make yourself at home.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Same ol' Goblin, I presume? Welcome to the other site!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi and look forward to future chat


----------

